# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  تحلیل دیتا بیس

## MMR_1234

با سلام به تمامی دوستان
فرارسیدن سال جدید بر همگان مبارک
امیدوارم سالی سرشار از موفقیت و پیروزی در پیش رو داشته باشید
در حال تنظیم برنامه­ای هستم که جداول مورد نیاز به شرح ذیل هست 
جدول اول مشخصات کلی شامل کد شرکت، نام شرکت، کد اقتصادی، شناسه ملی، کد پستی، آدرس و تلفن و فکس
جدول دوم مشخصات صاحبان امضاء شامل کد، کد شرکت، نام، نام خانوادگی و سمت
جدول سوم مشخصات دعوت شدگان به مناقصه شامل کد، شماره مناقصه، کد شرکت و امتیاز فنی اخذ شده
میخواستم بهترین روش رو برای تنظیم جداولم بکار ببرم از این رو خواهشمندم روشهای پیشنهادی خودتون رو برای تنظیم جداول و نحوه اتصال اونها ارائه تا بتونم بهترین روش رو بکار ببرم
 در ضمن اگر بخوام از بین شرکتهای موجود تعدادی رو انتخاب و جدا کنم اکوئری پیشنهدی چی میتونه باشه
از لطف همگی سپاسگذارم

----------


## MMR_1234

مرسی به این همه پاسخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## MMR_1234

دیاگرام نحوه ساخت اولیه جداول رو آماده کردم اما در ارتباط با اتصال این جداول مشکل دارم

----------


## MMR_1234

اگه دوستان محبت کنن نحوه ترسیم نمودار ER رو توضیح بدن ممنون میشم

----------


## ali_md110

نمونه دیاگرام

----------


## MMR_1234

ممنون دوست عزیز

----------

